# accidental spawn



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I just got a new female the other day, and since I'm finishing up treating the downstairs tank with coppersafe I decided to let her float in my divided 10g, in the section filled with tiger lotus so the male and female can't see each other. well, the female jumped out and spawned. I really hope the eggs/fry do well because the pair really is pretty. The aquarium is full of micro organism's luckily, and I also have artisans betta fry starter.


Here's the pair, they're both HM's


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

What a great coincidence that two fish who match each other, and are both extremely gorgeous just accidently spawned. Good luck


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats! And pics?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

JAB91 said:


> Congrats! And pics?


I just tried taking some pics of the nest, it's in the very back and the camera is looking at he nest from a really low angle.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

What a frisky female! I guess your boy was just too hard to resist haha Congrats on a stressful spawn without all the stress and hassle! My fiance said it was meant to be


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL! Oh wow! What a lady you have there haha. They're both soooooo beautiful  They almost look like twins. Can't wait to see the fry from them!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> LOL! Oh wow! What a lady you have there haha. They're both soooooo beautiful  They almost look like twins. Can't wait to see the fry from them!


I also can't wait  I'm really curious to see how the two colors are going to effect the fry.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow copper, pretty amazing, the both of them! Love the males red fins. Congrats, I'll be following along


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations! I once had an accidental spawn, I bought a marble blue/white "female" that turned out to be a male HMPK! Unfortunately, the spawn was in my sorority tank so there was nothing I could do to save them. Would have been a strange pairing, HMPK blue/white male and HM black/red female!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

The eggs are still there  I was a little scared he would eat them since I fed him a few pellets today.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am sorry LOL!!! that sounds soo freakin funny XD but she is very pretty and i guess congrats on the spawn? the fries are outta be pretty =]]


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

He moved the eggs around the nest some so most are hidden again, but here's a few peaking out. I wonder if they'll hatch tomorrow


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

They hatched


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------

